# Kalm Sea golden retrievers NJ



## Livvie712 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi. I was just wondering if anyone here has a Kalm sea fur baby and can tell me a little of their experience with the breeder? 

Thank you!


----------



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

I don't know them personally but they have some outstanding dogs! I absolutely love Shiloh! He is gorgeous!


----------



## skunkybeaumonte (May 4, 2009)

Hi there. I am also interested in learning more about Susan from Kalm Sea. She has a litter due next week which is perfect timing for my family. Are you looking to get a puppy from this litter too? She seems very knowledgeable and caring. One users on this site spoke very highly of her, and everything seems to be in order as far as OFA clearances go. I will keep you updated if I find out any new information on her, and I hope you will do the same for me. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Livvie712 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi skunkybeaumonte, actually I am hoping to get a puppy from the same litter as you. Unfortunately, I am confused on how to proceed. I sent Susan my application almost two weeks ago and I have never heard back. I e-mailed her another time to inquire about the status but I still haven't heard anything. 

I would really like to be put on her waiting list, but I am unsure if my application was accepted or rejected. 

Is this your first golden? 

I will definitely keep you posted if I hear anything!

P.S. Thank you DCpakamom for your reply


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griff's sire is a Kalm Sea dog! 

Susan is usually quite prompt on her emails, you might want to call her, she is a pleasure to speak with. 

I have also met Shiloh in person and he's gorgeous! (and OFA Excellent if I recall correctly!)

Please PM me - I'm curious as to who the parents are - I may have met them!


----------



## skunkybeaumonte (May 4, 2009)

Livvie - I also sent her my puppy application today. We had been emailing before hand, and she was quite prompt when answering me, up until I sent in my application. 2 weeks seems like an awfully long time for her to get back to you. I thought it was strange that she hasn't answered since this morning, I can't imagine waiting two weeks to hear back from her. I will hopefully find her telephone number and give her a call tomorrow. I will keep you updated if I hear back from her. This will be my second golden, our first was Lilly who died last summer due to cancer. Will this be your first golden?

Griffyn's Mom - that's great to hear as your dog is so beautiful! How is your dog's temperament and health?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

skunkybeaumonte said:


> Griffyn's Mom - that's great to hear as your dog is so beautiful! How is your dog's temperament and health?


Good and Good - no complaints aside from the fettish for baked goods. :doh::

He is more spirited than my last Golden - but I did ask for a dog that I might try Agility with. (I've yet to do it but there's still time.) He's a bit pushy about wanting petting time from adults (he gets that from his Mama) but is much less pushy around children - in fact he's very good with them. He is also very quiet and rarely barks.

Health wise he's been great - not even an ear infection! Keep in mind that he is only 2 1/2.

Have either of you actually talked on the phone or in person with her? If not you're in for a treat. 
She may be at the dog show in Freehold near the end of the month - still need to look that up. She was there last year.


----------



## Livvie712 (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi, I am going to try and call her tomorrow too since it is sorta late now. "Bella" (the name I chose--not after twilight-lol) will be my second golden fur baby. My Jewel passed away last April from cancer. She was only 7 and it broke my heart. 


When I first contacted Susan, it took about 4 days for a response . . . so I am unsure if this is normal procedure. 

Griffyn's Mom--how do I pm? Thank you guys for your support! This whole process has been so hard. I have been looking for a breeder for a year now and I already lost out on two litters. 

I was quite heartbroken and just walking into my room to see the empty new crate I bought makes me want to cry. I have done a lot research, bought so many books . . . I am trying so hard and it doesn't seem to be working for me. I got my Jewel when I was 14 and I was her primary caregiver--she was my baby--and it just hurts to keep fighting and winding up with a broken heart time after time.


----------



## Livvie712 (Dec 9, 2008)

I did try to call her two weeks ago but I got her voicemail so I left a message. Three days after that I got a reply e-mail from her. Your Griff sounds wonderful!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Livvie712 said:


> I did try to call her two weeks ago but I got her voicemail so I left a message. Three days after that I got a reply e-mail from her. Your Griff sounds wonderful!


Livvie - I think you have to have 15 posts or more (Easy to do) before you can PM.


----------



## Livvie712 (Dec 9, 2008)

You're right!!! It wasn't so hard--lol


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

:artydudehehehe! Now I can PM you! :


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Griffyn's Mom,

I think I know you from another board. You referred me to Kalm Sea, and gave me some good advice, a couple of years ago. I did have some correspondence with Sue, although at the time she had misplaced my info and didn't get back to me for like a month. She was very kind and I enjoyed corresponding.
I was going to get a Golden pup last year from elsewhere, but got pregnant---surprise!--so I couldn't justify the expense. We got a Lab instead and he is wonderful, especially around my kids and the baby, but I still want to get a Golden in about a year, I think. Our Lab loves other dogs and I think a Golden would be the best.
We are moving to south Jersey soon, and won't be too far from Kalm Sea, so I may look her up again. Not everyone is in favor of puppies going to homes with young children, so I don't know how she would be with that.
Time will tell of course!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not sure if she's picky about families with young children. I think she likes to meet the families, including the children to see how they interact with the dogs. (It's also a good way to find out right then if your child is allergic as Goldens can be up there on the allergy scale.) My youngest son was 5 when we met Sue and her dogs.

Now... I'm trying to remember you - did you have the same screen name? I've also gone as JsMom (Jake'sMom). Congrats on the new additions!


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

No, my screen name was catsdogskids67.
My name now reflects my kids---and the "j" in my name is for Jake, as well!
That's the baby's name! How funny.
Well, it's good to know she allowed you to have a pup even with a 5 yr old.
I know of a couple of other breeders who will allow pups to go where babies live, although they cost a LOT, and I don't think I'm willing to go that route, unless I happen to come into some serious extra money, LOL.
I found out with the Lab that puppies do enough damage:doh: without spending over 2K for the purchase price.:no: It's been a real learning experience.
I might even wind up adopting an older pup, maybe a 1 year old or so.
Anyhow---good to see you here!:wavey:


----------



## GinaC21 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Kalm Sea*

anyone have her e-mail address or website?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll send you a PM. (You need to post some more to see it - I think 15 posts - easy to do - trust me!)


----------



## mldsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

*Kalm Sea*

Hi, we are just starting to reasearch breeders in the NJ area. From here it seems that Kalm Sea has a good reputation. Just wanted more feedback. I've also come across Moongate Gardens. Does anyone have any feedback/experience with either?
Thank you


----------



## CaptCooke (Jun 3, 2009)

mldsmom said:


> Hi, we are just starting to reasearch breeders in the NJ area. From here it seems that Kalm Sea has a good reputation. Just wanted more feedback. I've also come across Moongate Gardens. Does anyone have any feedback/experience with either?
> Thank you


 I didn't see this thread before...Susan is a wonderful woman. Our Joy is one of her pups. Keep in mind Susan is a one woman show. She is very methodical and can take a few days to reply to you. You can find most of her dogs on K9data. We get incredible comments from people about Joy.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I would recomend both of them. I've met both Diane of Moongate and Sue of Kalm Sea and have seen/met their dogs. You may see similar backgrounds on the pedigrees as they live quite close to each other and may have used same sires.

They have similar Puppy Applications as well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I always enjoy threads about breeders that are so positive- like the Beechwood one from last year. I know a Kalm Seas dog from an obedience clinic who is a lovely, honest dog with a great disposition. Best of luck finding that right pup to everyone. The process can be long and taxing, but it's worth the tough breaks to finally hold that 8 week old puppy who is all yours.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Does Kalm See goldens have a website I really would like to check it out if she does.

Kim


----------



## Lhotse (Nov 12, 2009)

Bump for the question above - does anyone have a link for Kalm Seas website?

Thanks!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't believe she has one.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't think she has a website, either. 
I finally got to meet her recently. She was nice enough to allow me to visit, even in the midst of some very busy times. What a lovely lady, and her dogs are a very sweet, gorgeous and exuberant bunch! I think I stayed over an hour. What a pleasant experience; I can tell she really cares about her dogs and pups.While I am not ready to commit to a puppy at the moment, I will definitely keep Sue in mind when I am ready!


----------

